
Trees cocooned in spiders webs after flooding - DanielRibeiro
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfid/5571181942/
======
instakill
Would love to see a close-up of this.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Try this size:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfid/5571181942/sizes/o/in/phot...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfid/5571181942/sizes/o/in/photostream/)

It requires scrolling to see the trees.

